# A cool bee night light



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Found this last week in a shop. Makes a great night light for a table for when the kids get up at night.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

It might scar them forever, those big eyes staring at'em all night long


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I want one


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

aw that's just ADORABLE. 

how cute! 

I love it


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Bjorn, is that new or an antique?


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

That is really cute. It reminds me of an old kid's TV program from the 70s called the Buggaloos. They were fireflies in a rock band.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Makes more sense that it is a firefly, otherwise known as lightening bugs around these parts.

MM


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

honeyman46408 said:


> I want one


Ed. If you want one, I can send you one. They are $19.95 (I can fit in a flat rate mailer for less than 10 dollars.) They are at a lamp store here locally. Where they came from I don't know. They are new. The price is the store price and NO mark-up on my part. They also have frogs, ladybuds, and a few others that I totally forgot about once I saw the bee. 

And no, Sorry, I will not send others.


----------

